

Sun Sparc's future unclear under Oracle - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/20/sun-sparcs-future-unclear-under-oracle-analysts-say

======
mustpax
Apple dropped PowerPC, Sparc's on the way out.

You may now officially add RISC CPU's to the list of technologies that
everyone in academia love, and the market couldn't care less about. One of my
first hardware architecture projects was designing a single instruction CPU,
so I'm sad to see market conditions triumph over abstract technological purity
yet again.

Well that is, except for embedded systems _cough_ iPhone _cough_ , everyone
seems to be OK with using RISC ARM chips on those. Go mobile revolution I
guess!

------
jbm
I met with a higher up from Oracle a few weeks back - to be clear, he didn't
know anything about the Sun deal at the time. One of the things we talked
about was Google unveiling a new server. He looked at me and said "Why would
they do that? The server world is not a good source of profit".

I agreed with him too. :/

------
st3fan
Oh god .. are we now going to get an endless flow of 'Future of Sun Technology
X unclear under Oracle' articles?

Sigh :-)

